# Oir



## panjabigator

Hola companys,

Es diu 'oig' també com 1er persona del verb 'oir'?  Només conec 'oeixo' però l'he trobat 'oig' i penso que tendria sentit: "melodiós cantar de sa veu oig".

Potser m'equivoco...i no seria la primera vegada 

Una altra cosa: són sinonims 'oir' i 'sentir'?  

PG


----------



## Agró

Hola.

Busca aquí OIR o OURE. Al final de l'article veuràs un botó vermell que dóna accès a una taula de conjugació de les formes antigues del verb. Hi pots comprovar que 'oig' és la primera persona del present de 'oir'.

_Oir_ i _sentir_ són sinònims, però 'oir' gairebé no s'utilitza mai en l'actualitat:

Oir missa

i poca cosa més.


----------



## Namarne

Agró said:


> _Oir_ i _sentir_ són sinònims, però 'oir' gairebé no s'utilitza mai en l'actualitat:


Hi estic d'acord. Gairebé mai i gairebé es podria dir que mai.


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies.  Em feu pensar en un altre fil que vaig començar sobre la paraula "donar" i "dar".  Em semblava que la gent tenderia a evitar "oir" perquè s'assembla a castellà, però aquí és cosa diferent, sembla.


----------



## Elessar

Namarne said:


> Hi estic d'acord. Gairebé mai i gairebé es podria dir que mai.



Mmm això que _oir _no s'usa _mai_... em sembla dir massa. Depén de quins dialectes i de quines franges d'edat. En *valencià*, potser no la gent jove, però la gent de 50 anys en amunt sí que utilitza el verb oir:

_M'has oït el que t'he dit?

Has_ oït això?

Tot i que estic d'acord que està caient en desús, en favor de_ sentir.
_


----------



## elMagnate

Oir missa s'usa en moltíssims llocs. A més la gent major a València si que ho diu. Em plena de goig, quan oïsc un oig.


----------



## panjabigator

elMagnate said:


> Oir missa s'usa en moltíssims llocs. A més la gent major a València si que ho diu. Em plena de goig, quan oïsc un oig.



"Me llena de gozo, cuando oigo un ...?"  Em doneu un cop de ma?


----------



## Samaruc

De fet jo recorde de petit que, quan em manaven coses i jo feia com si no ho sentís (que passava sovint ), més d'una vegada em deien "Que no m'ous o què?". I em sonava estrany, però es deia, es deia...

Pel que fa al darrer dubte de Panjabigator, em sembla que Magnate ha jugat amb dues formes de conjugació d'aquest verb:


oïsc/oesc/oeixo, oeixes, oeix, oïm, oïu, oeixen
oig, ous, ou, oïm, oïu, ouen

O sia, "Me llena de gozo cuando oigo un "oig" (=oigo)"

Salut!


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies Samaruc!  Tanta varietat en català, sempre estic aprenent noves coses aquí!


----------

